# Toilet extraction fan



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I have just bought a Rapido and in the document folder was a brochure for SOG ventilation system from a retailer in torquay. The brochure states that this sytem works without any need for chemicals in the toilet - anyone used, it, liked it? It is around £100, which makes it cost effective in the long term. Thanks


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

There are loads of posts here regarding the Sog system. Sorry I do not know how to put a link in.

We find it brilliant. In our case it is particularly good as we wild camp most of the time and can empty as and when we find somewhere without worrying about wasting chemicals and, of course, not using chemicals has its benefits on the environment.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We do not have a Sog but many do. Threads about the Sog system and the benefits or otherwise must be one of the most written about subjects on here ( or is it batteries :lol: ) so go to the search :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-search.html

put in Sog as the search word and then sit back comfy as you are in for a few hours of reading.

Mike


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I have now found many threads on this and the main criticisms seem to be a) annoying neighbours with the smell and b) the smell when emptying the cassette. Not worried so much about b, but will using bio washing liquid help with a, or does that only occur when the filter has not been changed?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The system does come with a filter.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> I have now found many threads on this and the main criticisms seem to be a) annoying neighbours with the smell and b) the smell when emptying the cassette. Not worried so much about b, but will using bio washing liquid help with a, or does that only occur when the filter has not been changed?


yes, no problems at all with a decent filter.

And I think it's Symonspeed who are the importers - Outdoorbits sell them as well


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not a great fan of these things at all. I have been parked up alongside a few and the stench (because that what it is) was awful !! Now I dont know if that was because the owner has failed to replace a filter (do they have one?) or has left it to long before emptying it etc

It may well be thet there is no pong inside the Sog equiped MH but from experience there sure as hell is one OUTSIDE especially if the weather is warm and the (fan assisted) sog vent is near to your open window!!

I would also wonder about just how cost effective they are at about a hundred quid a time how many bottles of Loo-Bloo or similar does that represent (about 10?) so work out just how many cassette empties each bottle gives you and multiply it by 10 to give you the break even point.

There is then of course the environmental issue about chemicals in use.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mr Plod - re pongs - I would refer you to my previous post!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bognormike

I think we "crossed in the post"

I did wonder if it was a lack of maintenance issue as the two MH's I had the pongs from didnt look as though they were the owners "pride and joy"


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*A vote for SOG*

We have had one for just over a year now. An excellent addition in my view. I do not put any chemicals or other additives in the cassette. The smell on emptying is not a problem for me. I have stood outside our van, when the cassette was quite full, next to the vent with the fan running to check for smells - none apparent.

Philip


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*4 years with sog*

4 years fulltiming with sog, great piece of kit. 2 models , one vents to loo locker door other vents underneath if cassette is inside garage. if your going down river Rhine call in to factory and have it fitted and stay on the free aire alongside factory


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

try these www.outdoorbits.com they sell them and you can even get a quote to fit it.

Kev kands services


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I looked at a SOG for our last van and eventually did my own copy that worked OK. So on our new van I asked for SOG to be fitted from new. The difference was that the loo door was on the same side as the awning, so even though a carbon filter is fitted in the SOG its not perfect. This was overcome by having a new SOG system fitted that vents through a small chimney on the roof of the van. Sorted.

Notes on our DIY sog (PONGO) here
http://www.motts.org/Pongo.htm

C.


----------

